# Best garage floor paint to have?!



## WR1 Rich (Apr 7, 2012)

Could someone recommend the best/most cost effective (preferably grey) garage floor paint to go for, it's bare concrete at the mo and want a cleaner easier to maintain floor, any links etc welcomed, thanks


----------



## puttee (Aug 25, 2012)

Get like 2-3 layers of clearcoat on any paint u decide to have  and god soap to clean with 

Skickat från min GT-I9300 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Seal it first,then try some paint called 'Bradite' you can get it mixed in any colour you like 2 coats 24hr apart and done.
Just done my brothers garage with him last week.


----------



## WR1 Rich (Apr 7, 2012)

Seal it with what?!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

PVA floor seal. 

Then paint with garage floor paint 

Direct paint sales did me a great deal through eBay 

Did a 1400 sqft unit and still have 10ltrs left and paid £47


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Nothing (in my experience) beats epoxy paint, I used Spencer Coatings which is a local manufacturer. 4years on with abuse inclucing cars jacks and axle stands etc it still looks brand new. It was about £50 per 5ltr epoxy and slightly less for 5ltr thinners.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

BoostJunky86 said:


> PVA floor seal.
> 
> Then paint with garage floor paint
> 
> ...


I bought some from direct paint sales too, 5 litres of sealer and 20litres of grey was something like £35 delivered :doublesho

Not used it yet due to the horrible weather but i will do once the weather warms up.


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

I take it the PVA floor seal works on brick as well? Just about to revamp an old unit and it used to be an old cow shed with red brick floors. Really want the floor white or grey.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Panther said:


> I take it the PVA floor seal works on brick as well? Just about to revamp an old unit and it used to be an old cow shed with red brick floors. Really want the floor white or grey.


I would say yes 
But if they are old soft reds that are quite dry u might need alot as they will act like a sponge


----------



## Darrin5656 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you must use the shabby paints because the result of that paint is excellent as compare to another paints,you must try it especially for floor after the completion of stripping in the garage,I assure they have makes your garage pretty and clean.Last week i have used that paint in my home garage floor.

tile removal


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Epoxy paint is best so that hot and moving tyres do not pull the paint off the floor.

Best best is to look at the watco range of epoxy floor paint they also do a primer which seals and primes the bare concrete ready for the epoxy coat.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ Regal paints also do the same.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

The main complaint with garage floors is paint chipping and flaking, sealing it will sort it out a bit but if you use an acid etch solution first, work it in and PW off let it dry then seal it, it will be bomb proof (well nearly).

I've done a couple of factory floors like this in the past with heavy machinery driving on onw 24 hrs a day 5 days a week. I forget what the paint we used was (2 pack but I forget the brand) but its the prep that's the most important bit, if the paint or sealer can't bond properly with the concrete its going to come up as soon as you drop a spanner on it.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Agree with above 
U can use the best paint/epoxy in the world and still mess it up if the surface is not prepped well 
I have heard that the etech acid stuff is a must for new concrete like my floor is 
I am really considering epoxy but i have got a really good finish on my floor so i might just go for high quilty floor paint and layer it on lol


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

This is how I did mine from the recommendation of the technical support at Specialist Paints Online Ltd.

I purchased a 2 pack Epoxy, and would agree, a good finish is in the prep.

http://www.specialistpaintsonline.co.uk/product/High-Performance-Floor-Paint-3

They advised me to do this below.

First use a water based oil remover
then Acid etch the floor and 2 coats of the floor paint above, worked a treat and the car drives in and out daily.

I would say use a 2pack epoxy paint for its long durability.

Hope this helps


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

We used Granville grey floor paint at work and its lasted better than the others we've tried.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Two coats of 2-pack epoxy floor paintis the only really durable finish, but you also have to prepare the floor first - if the concrete is uncharted then you need to clean it to remove any oil or similar residues, then either abrade it (to remove any loose material or surface laitance) or use an acid etch to create a good key for the paint.


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

My vote for epoxy too. I did my garage 4 years ago and still looks like new. Not a single spot has peeled, lifted or faded.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all.

Following on from my garage thread, what do I need to do to the floor of a new build garage prior to painting it?

It has a smooth concrete finish & was laid in May.

What does acid etc do & how do you do it?

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Following on from my garage thread, what do I need to do to the floor of a new build garage prior to painting it?
> 
> ...


If you type 'acid etch concrete' into Google you'll find all the info you need there :thumb:


----------

